# oil filter cross refrence



## wildky

is there one for the ac's? like the kawi's ???


----------



## gpinjason

http://www.calsci.com/motorcycleinfo/FilterXRef.html


----------



## RedneckOfTheWoods

you name the filter brand you want and I'll give you a cross #. Way too many for me to type! lol


----------



## wildky

k&n or mobile 1 anything autozone has lol for a 250 366 and 400? or they all the same?


----------



## coker6365

The old school 250/300 is a cartrige style, not a twist on. The 400-1000 are all the same, except for the 650v2 with the kawi engine.


----------



## coker6365

http://www.powersportrider.com/cgi-bin/zcatjpg

This will give you the bikemaster oil filter number through Tucker Rocky.


----------

